# Application for R.O.T.P



## Jacques1 (22 Aug 2011)

Hey everyone, I am rather confused on the whole applying for R.O.T.P process.

Is it possible to get accepted into the R.O.T.P program with no military experience, just graduated from school, and missing one class that you are doing while in university.

The reason I am missing a class is that i did not think i would need it but I`ve have a change of heart on my career path and need it. I have been excepted into a university and they are offering me the class I'm missing. But my problem is that i do not know if it is possible to get accepted even though i will be taking the course early into the school year.

please respond soon, thanks.


----------



## VeryMerry (22 Aug 2011)

Hi Jacques,

I'm not 100% sure if I've understood your question correctly. Are you missing a high school class for the university program you want, but the school is going to provide that for you? For ROTP, I believe that as long as you have an acceptance to an approved program, you are eligible. The university is the one to deal with the prerequisites for their programs, not the ROTP. If they will still give you an offer, knowing that you are missing something and they (the university) will fill that gap, then that's their choice.

Just keep in mind, the ROTP selection for this September is already complete. If you are a successful applicant to the ROTP program following the next section in April/May, then the soonest you could start subsidization would be September 2012. Hopefully by then there shouldn't be any worries about high school prerequisites since you would be entering second year.

Check out this link for more info about the ROTP:
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/cfa-oaf/009-12-eng.asp

Let me know if I've misunderstood something!
VeryMerry


----------

